# JL 500/1 Transformer Blown



## Alex Tham (Jul 24, 2018)

I have blown my JL 500/1. But it seems like blown the transformer as picture. Any expert here can consult me what is the caused it to blown the transformer? All the transistor are in good condition (no blown sign and clean). Kindly please advise what type of transformer I should buy to replace it and where to get it. Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## bassace (Oct 31, 2011)

That looks like the output transformer to allow for varying impedance. Best guess would be a very low impedance load caused it to burn.

I wonder if one of those two blue capacitors have shorted out.


----------



## Alex Tham (Jul 24, 2018)

Thanks bassace,

Your eye is so sharp, I never realize the blue cap is swelling. I will try to check again. Anyway, did you know the transformer spec?


----------

